# Shows not recorded because they are duplicate



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I purchased a refurbished bolt last week and ran guided set up. I set up the popular mechanics collection of 50 greatest sci fi shows to record new and repeats. The shows did not record and the tivo history reports that they did not record because they are duplicates. The bolt had just been set up and had not recorded anything. I don't understand how the shows could be considered duplicate. I just changed the settings for the collection to record everything, so I will see what happens tonight.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

shwru980r said:


> I purchased a refurbished bolt last week and ran guided set up. I set up the popular mechanics collection of 50 greatest sci fi shows to record new and repeats. The shows did not record and the tivo history reports that they did not record because they are duplicates. The bolt had just been set up and had not recorded anything. I don't understand how the shows could be considered duplicate. I just changed the settings for the collection to record everything, so I will see what happens tonight.


Everything means everything, so they should record. It sounds like the previous owner did not run a C&DE, so the unit remembers what was recorded. That's just a guess.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Repeats are not the same thing as duplicates.

A repeat is a show that has aired previously. As in last season or the like...

A duplicate is a show that is in your My Shows list, or possibly, was recorded within the previous 28(?) days.

I'd be pretty surprised to find out that TiVo was sending out refurbs without having completed a C&DE...

You might pull up the Guide and verify the shows you want to record are check-marked to record.

-KP


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> Everything means everything, so they should record. It sounds like the previous owner did not run a C&DE, so the unit remembers what was recorded. That's just a guess.


When I turned on the Bolt for the first time


kpeters59 said:


> Repeats are not the same thing as duplicates.
> 
> A repeat is a show that has aired previously. As in last season or the like...
> 
> ...


Yes, the shows were marked to record. The history shows they were not recorded and the reason was "duplicate". This bolt also has the hdmi issue where the signal is lost when the input is changed or the power is turned off on the TV. I assume a high volume of these Bolts are being returned and Tivo is trying to get them out the door as refurbished items, so they are cutting corners. I've started putting the Bolt in standby mode before changing inputs or turning off the power on the TV. I also set the power saving setting to low so that the Bolt will go into standby mode after 4 hours of inactivity and still record suggestions. I traded in a lifetime S2 that died a couple months ago on the refurbished bolt with lifetime service and only paid $250, so I'm not really complaining.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

If you have a program in the History folder marked Duplicate, hit Info and it shows you that the program was in your WishList or To Do List with the last 28 days and you must use Everything to get it.

If the program shows Not New, then it's not recorded because your 1P or WishList is set to new only.

Shows can be marked to record, like Late Night on Friday Night (Saturday morning) but will not record with a 1P set to new only.

It's confusing.


----------

